# California Campgrounds



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Looking for campground recommendations for the following places:
*Prefer full hookups, at least electric.
-1/2 between Las Vegas and Cambria Can anyone recommend something there for an overniter.
-somewhere around Cambria for one nite. Going to Hearst castle. morro bay if it's not too far.
-then to Monterey for a nite.
-San Fran. someone mentioned sanfrancscorvresort. there two nites.
-Then to Klamath area. Heard the Seqoioas are really impressive there...towing..how long to get there from San Fran? Seems like a long way, but I don't know the terrain.

Thanks!
California..here I come...oh jeez, thaz so hillbilly








Mark


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Here's a link for you to check out!

http://www.rv-clubs.us/california_rv_campg...ml#CentralCoast


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks! I've seen that site. NICE one. Was just wondering about "personal" experiences in these areas.
Mark


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

About the only CG's with hookups that we have been too are...
Casa de Fruta in Gillroy (does not really fit your route, I'm afraid) - train ride & merry-go-round for kids.

KOA in Willits - there's a train that will stop here and pick you up for a ride into Fort Bragg (called the "Skunk Train" - you can google it). Ice cream and Karaoke at night, in an old west-themed "town". Willits is half way between San Francisco and Klamath.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

3ME said:


> Here's a link for you to check out!
> 
> http://www.rv-clubs.us/california_rv_campg...ml#CentralCoast


Nice list there 3ME









Just added it to my favorites


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm too new to trailering to recommend places, but I found allstays.com to be very helpful in finding CG's and RV parks. Some entries have web links, others give an address and phone. Wish I could be more helpful.

Happy Trails,
Scott


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I don't know what direction you are heading from. But, In Paso Robles there is a great park (Wine Country RV Park). I highly recomend this park. Close to all the wineries. I stayed there and drove to Hearst Castle for a tour. Morro Bay Stae Beach has a parking lot type campinf(no hookups) but it is right on the beach. Poso Robles is not far off the trail that you had talked about. Good Luck and have fun.

Beerman


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

campntn said:


> Looking for campground recommendations for the following places:
> -Then to Klamath area. Heard the Seqoioas are really impressive there...towing..how long to get there from San Fran? Seems like a long way, but I don't know the terrain.
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


Hi Mark, from San Francisco, I would suggest heading up Hwy 101. On maps.google.com chooose the "Get directions" button and type in San Francisco, CA and destination: Klamath, CA. It will display a route and estimated time. Hwy 101 will be much more scenic then I-5. There are a couple of decent grades along the way, but nothing you have to worry about. Personally, I would allow pretty much a full day of driving to go from S.F to the Klamath area.

When are you planning this trip? Do you have any reservations for northern CA yet? A gorgeous campground to stay at in the Redwoods is Prairie Creek State Park. One of my all time personal favorites, but fills up fast for the summertime. I"ve been camping there since I was 5 years old. Talk about some MASSIVE trees! It sure makes you feel small. There are a number of hiking trails based right out the campground. There is a very cool, packed dirt road that takes you to the coast and you can hike a trail (level = easy) called Fern Canyon. One of the opening scenes of one of the Star Wars movies was filmed in this narrow, fern filled canyon. If you're lucky, you'll see some Roosevelt Elk in the neighboring prairie or down near the beach. Man, those suckers are big!

DANG!!! Now I want to go!









*Oh CRUD!!!* I just noticed on the Prairie Creek web page it says Fern Canyon is closed until further notice. Oh well. There are still PLENTY of trails to explore amongst the Redwoods. Man, how I love it up there.


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

Lake Lopez ... San Luis Obispo County

http://www.slocountyparks.com/activities/lopez.htm

Not right on your route but worth the effort.

Mike


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

You may have already done your trip- but if not....
The inlaws just stayed at wine country rv resort and they loved it. They highly recomended it. We went frm LA to San Fran- taking I-5 w/o our trailer= its pretty boring, but much faster, so it depends on what you're going for. We stayed with them at San Fran rv resort in Pacifica- nice place, right on the ocean, parking lot type (typical from what we have seen in metro areas). Convenient to get to san fran sights.


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

Beerman said:


> I don't know what direction you are heading from. But, In Paso Robles there is a great park (Wine Country RV Park). I highly recomend this park. Close to all the wineries. I stayed there and drove to Hearst Castle for a tour. Morro Bay Stae Beach has a parking lot type campinf(no hookups) but it is right on the beach. Poso Robles is not far off the trail that you had talked about. Good Luck and have fun.
> 
> Beerman


Hey, thanks Beerman. We'll be in Paso Robles in August, and had seen listing for Wine Country RV Park. But it's great to hear a personal recommendation.

Photosal


----------

